# [Gnome-Light] Temps de compilation [Abandonne]

## narfight

Salut a tout le monde, voici un petit nouveau qui se lance dans Gentoo

Je travail avec un vieux 333Mhz, 196Mo de ram et 5Go de HDD

Voila 3 jours que j'ai lancé l'installation de Gnome-light apres avoir fait le tuto d'installation en stage3/i686 et le CD de boot.

A-t-il moyen de vérifier qu'il avance effectivement bien ?

Depuis 3 jours, je vois les même vérification defiler et les même petites erreurs. Je voudrais m'assurer qu'il n'est pas dans une boucle à l'infinie.

Sinon, a votre avis, j'en ai pour combien de temps ?Last edited by narfight on Sun Oct 14, 2007 10:50 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Pour le temps que ça prendra, ça prendra le temps qu'il faut  :Wink:  Ça dépend de trop de choses différentes pour pouvoir prévoir, et comme en plus t'as une vieille machine ...

----------

## bivittatus

Ta seule chance serait d'avoir installé genlop, ou de l'installer si ce n'est déjà fait. Ce petit programme te permet de connaître l'estimation du temps de compilation du package "en cours" avec le temps écoulé et le temps restant (qui est très relatif...il peut arriver que tu restes en "any time now" pendant 1 ou 2h!) et de savoir combien de packqges tu as compilé et combien il t'en reste...

----------

## kopp

problème, genlop se base sur les temps de compilations précédents du paquet (sans distinction de version), donc si c'est la première fois qu'il compile : nada !

Par contre, genlop -l permet de constater que des paquets se sont installés (ça liste les paquets installés)

----------

## bivittatus

 *kopp wrote:*   

> problème, genlop se base sur les temps de compilations précédents du paquet (sans distinction de version), donc si c'est la première fois qu'il compile : nada !
> 
> Par contre, genlop -l permet de constater que des paquets se sont installés (ça liste les paquets installés)

 

Exact pour le temps de compilation...

----------

## gglaboussole

 *narfight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, a votre avis, j'en ai pour combien de temps ?

 

salut et bienvenu à toi et... quel courage !!  :Shocked: 

en effet vu ta config ce sera long, très long..gentoo est elle la distribution idéale pour ce genre de pc si tu veux gnome ??

A moins que tu ne fasses pas de mises à jour et que tu laisses ta distrib "figée" ça risque franchement d'être lourd.. j'avais testé sur un céléron 700 et je trouvais ça déjà ingérable...

Si tu veux vraiment gentoo je te conseille un environnement graphique plus léger

----------

## [vector]

Sur un 300Mhz+128RAM, ca prenait 2jours et demi pour compiler gnome (mais c'était déjà il y a quelques temps, avant l'appariation de gnome-light)

----------

## narfight

Merci pour vos informations.

Sa va faire pas mal de jours now pour la version light et il semble faire à l'infinie deux phases :

Plien de "Checking for ...""config.status. : creating ....." et souvant suivit d'un "config.status : WARNING ...." c'est normal ?

Je n'ai pas réussi a installer genlop, je vais en faire un nouveau sujet de conversation sur le forum si les recherches ne donnes rien.

----------

## kopp

les config sont là pour tous les programmes, il y a ça avant toute compil. Parfois même d'autres au milieu.

pour genlop : emerge gentoolkit

----------

## narfight

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> salut et bienvenu à toi et... quel courage !! 
> 
> en effet vu ta config ce sera long, très long..gentoo est elle la distribution idéale pour ce genre de pc si tu veux gnome ??

 

Apres 6 jours de compilation de Gnome-Light, j'ai décidé d'abandonné, merci pour votre aide et vos avis.

Je retenterais avec un ordinateur plus puissant pour quand même voir ce qu'a Gentoo dans le ventre .. ou faire une compilation des fichiers par plusieurs ordinateurs en reseau (j'ai vu cela je sais plus où).

Encore merci pour tout

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> Je retenterais avec un ordinateur plus puissant pour quand même voir ce qu'a Gentoo dans le ventre .. 

 En même temps, hum, l'usage de Gnome n'est pas vraiment nécessaire pour tester Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Si tu tiens à l'interfaçe graphique, tu pourrais utiliser un simple Window Manager comme Fluxbox qui serait bien plus rapide à compiler non ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Je retenterais avec un ordinateur plus puissant pour quand même voir ce qu'a Gentoo dans le ventre ..  En même temps, hum, l'usage de Gnome n'est pas vraiment nécessaire pour tester Gentoo 
> 
> Si tu tiens à l'interfaçe graphique, tu pourrais utiliser un simple Window Manager comme Fluxbox qui serait bien plus rapide à compiler non ?

 

+1 surtout sur un sasfépu comme machine, 333 Mhz pour faire tourner gnome? ouch! (sans parler de la ram)

----------

## idodesuke

 :Shocked: 

y'en a qui n'ont peur de rien

----------

## fo_o

imagine avec la suite OOo, son proc aurait pris feu   :Laughing: 

je sort   :Arrow: 

----------

